# Cisco ASA Migration



## schust06 (Jul 21, 2011)

Are there any issues or anything I should know about when taking a config from a ASA 5510 to an ASA 5545-X ?

Current info:

ASA 5510 on ASA v8.4.6
ASA 5545-X on ASA v9.1

I will want to import the 5510 config onto the 5545-X 

I found this. http://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/produc...ext-generation-firewalls/guide_c07-727453.pdf

Which notes to change the interface from Ethernet to GigabitEthernet

But unsure if there is anything else I should be aware of.


----------



## Shadowjk (Sep 3, 2014)

schust06 said:


> Are there any issues or anything I should know about when taking a config from a ASA 5510 to an ASA 5545-X ?
> 
> Current info:
> 
> ...


Not sure if it was 9.1 or 8.4 but one of the releases changed how NAT was configured on the firewall so you may wish to check that out. It really all depends on what features you use.

I would seriously consider completing a sandbox test where you port over the configuration and see what features work and what doesn't. For an upgrade like this an implementation test before hand is essential.

Hope This helps,
Josh


----------



## schust06 (Jul 21, 2011)

From 8.2 and upgrading to 8.3 and later will require you to reconfigure your NAT and ACLs, that was already completed. So I'm set on that. Looking at the link I posted for the migration, it says minimum software req. v8.4.2 for ASA 5510 for migration and you need to change the config interfaces from Ethernet to GigabitEthernet,. but other than that, I don't see anything else. 

another question. when doing that Import of the new config do I need to give the new ASA 5545x an IP or will it take the IP from the config I am importing?


----------

